# Will HCG be disguised by AF?



## blessings (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello all, 

Just had a query that I thought I would share with you.  

Following my first ICSI (two 2d embryos transferred on 30/10), OTD was on Sunday (15/10), but AF started in full flow on the same morning, after brown discharge on the previous 2 days. The urine sample was therefore clouded with blood. The pee stick registered a BFN as expected. The pee stick I used was provided by Care which picks up HCG levels > 25 miu. While I am certain its still a BFN, given that I have no reasons to think otherwise, I was wondering if I should test again now that AF has eased off just so that urine sample is atleast devoid of blood. Would the blood disguise HCG in the urine if it was there at all? Has this happened to anyone else? 

I have read of threads which talk of one embryo coming away and one sticking when people have situations of bleeding + BFP - how does this happen - when the lining is destroyed through AF, wont both embryos lose it? 

Any insight/advice greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks! Good luck and baby dust to all of you! 

Blessings


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to read of your BFN  

As for blood masking any HCG in your pee....no, it wouldn't.  A peestick would detect any HCG if there was any and the blood wouldn't effect this at all 

Some women may notice a little bit of spotting when one of the embies has tried to implant but doesn't stick properly...the other embie may still result in a successful pregnancy.  Sometimes the spotting can be implantation bleed but some women may also get full flow bleeding and still get BFP.  I've had normal periods and not even realised I was pg for several months.
It doesn't always mean the womb lining is destroyed, it can just mean that there's some sluffing of the lining due to the changes in hormones....if the embryo is implanted well then this shouldn't cause it to come away....although obviously other times it may result in chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage (I've also had several of these).

Take care
Natasha


----------



## blessings (Jul 15, 2009)

Dear Natasha, 

Thanks so much for your response and my sincere apologies for the delay in writing back. 

Wishing you the very best for OTD on Dec 12 - you have been such an amazing source of knowledge and comfort to so many FFers - praying that this is your time. 

Lots of baby dust

Blessings


----------

